# control de velocidad en motor de corriente continua 24v 18kw



## joselp01 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hola a todos!
Este es mi primer mensaje en este foro. Estoy solicitando informacion acerca de algun circuito que pueda utilizarse para controlar la velocidad de un motor de 24vcc 18KW perteneciente a la traccion de un autoelvador. la necesidad de esto surge a partir de que el circuito original fue eliminado del equipo, junto con todos los elementos auxiliares de control de los motores. la alimentacion de dicho motor se consigue por medio de una bateria de 24v x 740Amp. de antemano agradesco la ayuda que me puedan aportar. Atentamente.
joselp01


----------



## AcoranTf (Abr 11, 2010)

Hola joselp01, lo que pides no creo que lo consigas en plan de construirlo tu mismo, ya que es un circuito complejo y muy delicado, por la enorma intensidad que debe controlar.
Mira en internet buscando por la marca Zapi, es de una marca de controladores de CC para motores de traccion de carretillas elevadoras, pero no conozco ningun modulo de esa marca que soporte 18 Kw. Conozco uno que tiene dos canales para sendos motores de 9 Kw cada uno, lo llevan las carretillas Fiat modelo E15N.

Saludos.


----------



## martincruz (Abr 11, 2010)

Mira esto tal vez te de una idea. Yo construí un control de velocidad para un motor de CC mediante PWM con este esquma. El motor es de 12V, 2Hp. Hice este circuito un tanto modificado, use esto miso pero con 12V con lo cual no hay problema, vos queres 24V asique esta joya. Mi motor consume alrededor de 120A Muchísima corriente, y lo que hice fue poner en un gran dicipador 3 IRFP064N que aguantan 110A cada uno. de esa forma estoy super cubierto para los 120 que uso. Tu puedes ver de usar el mismo esquema y ver que mosfet te combiene usar o si cuentas con dinero un IGBT. Espero que te sirva saludos


----------



## joselp01 (Abr 18, 2010)

gracias muchachos por su valioso tiempo; pero finalmente  logré encontrar en la zona un taller de reparacion de autoelevadores que posiblemente pueda conseguirme el circuito original. Igualmente, el circuito que me enviaron me sera de utilidad pra revivir una transpaleta(zorra electrica) que tengo tirada desde hace un tiempo. Nuevamente muchas gracias. joselp01.


----------



## wacalo (Abr 18, 2010)

Me parece que debes haber leído mal la potencia; 18KW me pare una enormidad y con la batería que mensionas el elevador funcionaria un poquito más de media hora.


----------



## lazarini (Oct 7, 2010)

martincruz dijo:


> Mira esto tal vez te de una idea. Yo construí un control de velocidad para un motor de CC mediante PWM con este esquma. El motor es de 12V, 2Hp. Hice este circuito un tanto modificado, use esto miso pero con 12V con lo cual no hay problema, vos queres 24V asique esta joya. Mi motor consume alrededor de 120A Muchísima corriente, y lo que hice fue poner en un gran dicipador 3 IRFP064N que aguantan 110A cada uno. de esa forma estoy super cubierto para los 120 que uso. Tu puedes ver de usar el mismo esquema y ver que mosfet te combiene usar o si cuentas con dinero un IGBT. Espero que te sirva saludos



Hola que tal, estuve observando tu circuito, un pregunta la alimentacion es a 24, o por que tienes 2 baterias en serie???

Saludos y mil gracias


----------

